# Headlights not working, all other lights work



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey guys I have a Boss plow on my truck. Just the other day I was driving around, no plow, with my truck headlights on (HID's that have worked fine for years). Well I get home then go to leave and all of a sudden my headlights don't work. Parking lights, fog lights everything else works fine just no headlights.

I had the plow on earlier that day and did notice that my plow headlights wouldn't come on, but my truck headlights worked fine. I messed with the plow switch between truck and plow when the plow was on and the plow lights still wouldn't come on.

Withe the plow off I flipped the switch back and forth again multiple times and still nothing. When the key is turned I can hear the "click" from the engine bay like the switch is working.

Any ideas guys? I don't think both of my HID's would go out at the same time. And I also tried plugging a factory bulb in and it still didn't come on.

Any help would be awesome.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Sounds like your TIPM died


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

blade_masters;1585855 said:


> Sounds like your TIPM died


Are you familiar with that? I am seeing that usually just one light goes out, not both.

Also I see there are relay kits for headlights to bypass the tipm, do you know if I could install one of these and that would fix my problem or does the tipm need to be reset to work again with the relay?

http://retro-solutions.net/product-...tml=/asc_action=SetCurrentProduct/prod_id=758


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

My driver's side headlight died and the dealer said it needed a TIPM for $800...another $200 to install. Its a pretty common issue with Dodge. No fuse box, just a FU&*^% expensive plastic box.

From what I understand the relays and modules are all non serviceable. So if something dies, the whole thing has to be replaced. 

What I did was splice into my plow harness on the passenger side that worked and ran a jumper wire over to the headlight harness and it works every time. 

You could try and have the dealer flash the computer....occassionally it does work but no promises.

Wouldn't do you any good to rewire from your light switch either, that's what enables the TIPM to send the juice to your lights......and since neither work, you'll have to make another circuit or pay up 1k for a TIPM.

That's an interesting product they're selling there. It'll suck to maybe pull the dash and I'm sure you can video's on youtube on how to pull the dimmer switch out.....I would go that route for what the price is of a replacement TIPM.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

blade_masters;1585887 said:


> My driver's side headlight died and the dealer said it needed a TIPM for $800...another $200 to install. Its a pretty common issue with Dodge. No fuse box, just a FU&*^% expensive plastic box.
> 
> From what I understand the relays and modules are all non serviceable. So if something dies, the whole thing has to be replaced.
> 
> ...


I just put factory bulbs in and my high beams still work but no lows on either side.

The company that makes that relay kit emailed me back and said it completely bypasses that part of the tipm and I would not have to reset it or buy a new one if I bought their relay to make my lights works.

I am going to call the dealer and see if theres a slight possibility they will help me out with a new tipm.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for passing that website along. Hope its a pretty easy fix....sure beats the snot out of an overpriced overrated fuse box. 

Before I made the jumper my brights worked on both sides...dims not so much.

Good luck with your project. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------

